# Such a shame...



## rshuey (Oct 19, 2010)

Article says a heater was at fault, but it also says that windows were screwed shut for security reasons?

unreal.

http://www.centredaily.com/2010/10/19/2280040/official-fire-kills-woman-4-kids.html


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2010)

Indeed and very


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 21, 2010)

Fire safety concerns and everyday prevention should be illustrated, regularly, on PBS shows like Sesame Street.


----------

